

Ask HN: 27 Weeks until Startup Launch - Need Ideas! - seedtrackers

My name is Matthew and I am a former programmer who spent the last twelve years selling software for companies. Today, I am in the Fast-Track MBA program at Babson College while also working for a software company in Washington DC. I need the help of my fellow Hacker News readers for ideas and suggestions for our Capstone Project. Essentially, I will be on a project team with the goal of starting a company in 27 weeks. Can my fellow Hacker News readers help with an ideal Babson MBA Capstone Project? An ideal project has five attributes:<p>1. Involves a product, a process, a service and/or a business model (not simply technology licensing, geographical market expansion, etc.)<p>2. Requires more than incremental innovation (technology, market, and business model risk cannot all be "low")<p>3. Requires a new organization approach that is entrepreneurial rather than efficiency-oriented.<p>4. Significant progress and learning is feasible within the course timeframe and resources. (persuasive evidence of customer need exists, "technology lift" is not too heavy, intellectual property entanglements are not too daunting)<p>5. Ignites the passion of a 4-6 person project team (more than just an "academic exercise", a commercially-viable opportunity - much more than simply an idea, raison d'etre mertis serious effort, offers a powerful learning opportunity.)<p>Are you ready to help in our opportunity search? Please comment and/or share your ideas on the following link. The winning idea will receive a significant equity stake and the opportunity to work with fellow hackers on building the startup company in 27 weeks.<p>https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=t9qfBG6vOv-9mDnLWAj4lEQ&#38;hl=en&#38;authkey=CJa03b0H#gid=0<p>Thanks for your help!
Matthew
======
seedtrackers
I do have a couple of ideas so you know I am not completely lame.

Dirt Jockey (www.dirtjockey.com) is a marketplace for used construction
equipment, parts and attachments. The customer need is that construction
contractors are not able to buy directly from one another right now, it is
only dealerships or auctions. Let's change the game.

Naked Farms (www.nakedfarms.com) I have no idea yet but the name is pretty
awesome for organic foods. Actually, I do have some ideas around a customer
need but not enough to put into words.

Cyber Gym (domain TBD) I do P90X and I used to have a personal trainer. The
trainer costs too much money and the P90X videos get boring. How about a
virtual trainer that watches you via the webcam to make sure you are doing
exercises correctly? Think obesity - those folks don't like going to the gym
and want to workout at home.

More ideas to come... please share you idea and "Customer Need State"...

Also, read this book before writing your business plan. Great Advice:
[http://www.amazon.com/new-business-road-test-
entrepreneurs/d...](http://www.amazon.com/new-business-road-test-
entrepreneurs/dp/0273708058)

